# Kein Volk verlässt die Gräben seines Lebens



## Micamoca

Kontext (Amos Oz: Judas; hier erklärt man die Bereitschaft, in den Krieg mit Palästina zu ziehen) : Damals, in jenen Jahren, haben es alle gehorsam wiederholt: ›Eine Stimme hat mich gerufen, und ich bin gegangen.‹ Eine Stimme hat ihn gerufen, und er stand auf und ging. Auch ich war Teil dieser Stimme. Das ganze Land ließ diese Stimme hören. Wir standen mit dem Rücken zur Wand. *Kein Volk verlässt die Gräben seines Lebens.* 
Bitte um Erklärung dieses Satzes...meint er den Schutz, den sie bieten? Zunächst dachte ich, es wäre ein Zitat...habe aber keine Bestätigung dafür gefunden.


----------



## perpend

Hmmm ... ich denke, dass es wortwörtlich gemeint sein könnte.

So in etwa: Ein Volk geht nicht weg von den Gräbern seines Mitgliedern.


----------



## Micamoca

Aber die Deklination...?


----------



## perpend

Welche?


----------



## Micamoca

Wenn es vom Grab abgeleitet wird, dann sollte es lauten Gräbern (wie Du es  geschrieben hast), steht jedoch Gräben...


----------



## Micamoca

PS. Ich habe zwar eine Predigt gefunden, in der steht: Jeder von uns steht im Alltag immer wieder einmal vor einem Grab, vor den Gräben des Lebens,weil uns verlorengegangen ist, was uns liebenswert war, Orientierung gab; weil uns Verletzungen zugefügt wurden; (ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob das ein Druckfehler ist  )


----------



## perpend

Alles klar. "Gräben" ist mir nicht geläufig. Es kann sich um einen Tippfehler handeln.

"Gräber" ist die Mehrzahl von "Grab".

Muttersprachler werden es wissen.


----------



## Micamoca

Mein Problem ist, dass sich der Tippfehler wiederholt..."Es gibt auch welche, die stürzen auf der Straße auf einen zu, als wären sie in diesem Moment aus den Gräben auf den Hügeln heruntergefallen, als hätten sie seit zehn Jahren keine Frau gesehen oder be- rührt. Ich finde es wirklich schön, dass du nicht so bist wie diese Typen; ein bisschen verschlafen und ein bisschen wie ein Flüchtling. Lass das Geschirr in der Spüle, Sara de Toledo wird später kommen und alles in Ordnung bringen"


----------



## perpend

In dem Fall, wie oben gesagt, Muttersprachler müssen ran!


----------



## Micamoca

Genau...vielen Dank!


----------



## manfy

Es gibt 2 Varianten. Sie sind vielleicht verwandt aber nicht gleichbedeutend:
Das Grab -> die Gräber
Der Graben -> die Gräben

Im Kontext mit Krieg hat der Graben meist eine Konnotation von Schützengraben.
Aber einen eindeutig sinnvollen Zusammenhang kann ich in deinem Satz nicht unbedingt erkennen. Dazu muss man sich wohl den erweiterten Kontext ansehen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Micamoca said:


> *die Gräben seines Lebens*


Könnte es sich um die Schützengräben handeln, in denen das israelische Volk sein Leben verteidigt? Die mentalen Schützengräben? Das Wissen um die Notwendigkeit, das Leben des eigenen Volkes zu verteidigen?

Ich hab' erfolglos nach der englischen Version dieser Stelle gesucht. Die muss es doch geben.




PS
Auch manfy denkt an Schützengräben.


----------



## Micamoca

Nein, die englische Version gibt es (derzeit) nicht. Ihre Erklärung klingt zwar logisch, aber Gräber scheinen mir eine plausiblere Antwort zu sein (insbesondere, da es in unserer Tradition ist, die Gräber bis zum letzten Tropfen Blut zu verteidigen...die Lebenden zählen weit weniger)


----------



## Demiurg

Micamoca said:


> ... aber Gräber scheinen mir eine plausiblere Antwort zu sein (insbesondere, da es in unserer Tradition ist, die Gräber bis zum letzten Tropfen Blut zu verteidigen...die Lebenden zählen weit weniger)



Aber

_Kein Volk verlässt die Gräbe*r* seines Lebens._

ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> Aber
> 
> _Kein Volk verlässt die Gräbe*r* seines Lebens._
> 
> ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.


 
Genau, das fand ich auf Anhieb auch sonderbar. Erweiterter Kontext könnte dies aber eventuell sinnvoll machen.
Ich weiß auch "Wir standen mit dem Rücken zur Wand" nicht richtig einzuordnen. Es könnte bedeuten, dass wir dies absichtlich tun, damit uns niemand in den Rücken fallen kann, oder aber - praktisch das Gegenteil - wir wurden zurückgedrängt, stehen nun mit Rücken zur Wand und haben nun keinen Ausweg mehr.


----------



## Demiurg

manfy said:


> Ich weiß auch "Wir standen mit dem Rücken zur Wand" nicht richtig einzuordnen. Es könnte bedeuten, dass wir dies absichtlich tun, damit uns niemand in den Rücken fallen kann, oder aber - praktisch das Gegenteil - wir wurden zurückgedrängt, stehen nun mit Rücken zur Wand und haben nun keinen Ausweg mehr.



Das ist für mich relativ klar. Es ist eine Entschuldigung für die damals herrschende Propaganda.  Der Sohn des Protagonisten zog daraufhin in den Krieg und fiel (_Eine Stimme hat ihn gerufen, und er stand auf und ging_). Die Israelis standen im Kampf gegen die Araber (symbolisch) mit dem Rücken zur Wand, es gab keinen anderen Ausweg.


----------



## Micamoca

Und wie verstehst du (Demiurg) das? (die GräbeN?)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Micamoca said:


> *Kein Volk verlässt die Gräben seines Lebens.*


In Weiterführung meiner _mentalen Schützengräben _(#12):
_Kein Volk gibt seine Feindbilder auf._
(Anm.: Es wäre traurig, wenn es so wäre.)


----------



## perpend

A) Sie verteidigen die Schützengräben, SR?
B) Das Volk verteidigt die Schützengräben, SR?

Stimmen alle beide für dich? Oy gevalt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ja. Und ich denke, das entspricht dem Selbstbild Israels mit seiner von Anfang an bedrohten Existenz.


----------



## Micamoca

Danke...für das Brainstorming


----------



## perpend

#20:

Das kann sein. Ich denke, dass am Anfang, große Angst herrschte.

Es brauchte einige zu sagen: Okay, wir sind jetzt da. Wir gehen nicht weg.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Micamoca said:


> Danke...für das Brainstorming


Welch höfliche Art zu sagen, dass wir auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen sind. 

Bei Amazon gibt's die niederländische, spanische und portugiesische Version (die englische ist angekündigt). Vielleicht sollten wir diesen Weg beschreiten.


----------



## Micamoca

Neeeeein...ich wollte sagen, dass mir eine andere Denkweise erleichtert, die Lösung zu finden...leider helfen mir diese Sprechen nicht weiter...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Aber dafür gibt's ja diese Community, mit Leuten, die diese Sprachen beherrschen. Zur Not sieht man im Spanischwörterbuch nach, wenn man die Stelle auf Spanisch kennt. Dumm nur, wenn die Stelle in allen Sprachen unklar ist.


----------



## elroy

Noch besser wäre der hebräische Originaltext, oder? Steht er jemandem zur Verfügung? Damit könnte ich eventuell weiterhelfen.

Oder aber mit einer der von Schimmelreiter genannten Versionen. Wie findet man sie?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Natürlich. My bad. Es geht nichts übers Original.


----------



## perpend

elroy said:


> Noch besser wäre der hebräische Originaltext, oder? Steht er jemandem zur Verfügung? Damit könnte ich eventuell weiterhelfen.



Du kannst Hebräisch?


----------



## elroy

perpend said:


> Du kannst Hebräisch?


 Ja*. Aber ich brauche Zugang zum Text. 

(Oder, wie gesagt, zu einer der anderen Übersetzungen.)

*Hast Du Dir mein Profil nicht sorgfältig durchgelesen?!


----------



## perpend

Mea culpa! Sorry. Shalömchen!


----------



## Demiurg

Das hier scheint das Original zu sein, aber es gibt leider keine Vorschau.


----------

